# anybody else see this



## rumdumb (Apr 17, 2008)

anybody know whose rig this is looks like they needed a little more speed to get across, hope everyone was ok took these pictures in san antonio bay with a friend.


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

OOPS! Bet they needed to change their underwear after that one!


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

I think James Bond got away from the sheriff................

or advanced power pole testing


----------



## On The Hook (Feb 24, 2009)

Those big heavy boat are too easy to get stuck and too heavy to push off. He should have used a scooter!(G)


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

makes you wonder about buying a used boat! huum which sand bar, reef or ISLAND has this boat hit lately


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

Just a little farther they would of made it. Is that the new V hull air boats that are coming out soon on a test run? LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## boat_money (May 21, 2004)

somethin else must have happened. if it ran to that spot, there would be evidence of it's path. i don't kow for sure, but the front of those shallow boats are usually deeper that the back. you'd see a trench from the v


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

It's going to be a long time till the tide comes back in that high to get it off :rotfl:


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

That boat will run SKINNY! LOL

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com 
979-236-6203

Team Brown Lures, Fish -N- Hunt, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts., Wiley X and Stinky Pants Stringers.


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

That's a nice rig, too bad the guy driving it was an idiot


----------



## rumdumb (Apr 17, 2008)

there was a oyster reef in front of it and looks like it landed where it sets after becoming airborne, probably cut a pretty good trail through sea grass before this happended


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I see the mark where the bow hit land. It's right there.
I believe it was airborn after the initial impact ??


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

There is a guy on this site with a funny looking green jeep with real purdy wheels.
I bet he wouldn't mind driving it out there and pulling it back in the water.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: Guess who?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

prob burning the shoreline, headed back for more croaker


----------



## Never easy (Mar 20, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> prob burning the shoreline, headed back for more croaker


I JUST SHOT DR.PEPPER ON MY MONITER THANKS


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*Dang...*

If that's where I think it is, if he was 3 ft to the right he would be in my duck blind.


----------



## polacko (Jun 24, 2009)

This is why I dont trust the GPS in the dark.


----------



## JohnHumbert (May 21, 2004)

*BTW..*

The guy may be an idiot...but also let me tell y'all something before you judge too harshly.

This is a V-bottom boat. Been many years since I had one, but I've ridden in a few in the past 10 years  ....

In the POC/Seadrift area, in the shallow lagoons and lakes...it is not that uncommon for a V hull boat to run through an area where they've always run and encounter an EXCEPTIONALLY low tide - even out in the middle of a lagoon.

Now here's what happens sometime... if the boat has a relatively high motor clearance with a large motor, but a V bottom - the boat keel begins to drag bottom but the motor is still pushing it pretty good. The captain realizes he's beginning to get into a problem, but doesn't realize how bad it is - since he's still moving at a pretty good clip.

So he thinks "let me make a big turn and get out of here before I get stuck". He keeps on the throttle but when he turns the wheel, the keel digs in deeper and he cannot turn the boat! It might make a slight turn left or right (usually right) but it pretty much veers off out of control until the shallow water stops it, or it gets run up on a bank.

Wish I had a dollar every time I seen the results.

The captain, thinking since the boat is still moving, he'll be able to gain control, doesn't want to admit defeat and pancake the boat on the mud - so he keeps on the throttle hoping that he'll get enough turn to point out to deeper water or to make it across the flat to deeper water.

Sometimes that works... or sometimes the boat veers off at the last minute into the marsh.

So, yes ... probably shouldn't be going into areas that he is not sure of ... but newbies and the extreme low tides don't mix. Trust me, this is not the only instance of this the past two weeks in that area.


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

Nice boat but not such a good job docking.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

know i know how shallow a Haynie won't run..........shoulda been in a Majek, SS, marshall, lake and Bay, SCB, etc..........


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

speckledred said:


> Nice boat but not such a good job docking.


I don't know, looks like he has it centered on there purdy good.


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Maybe he was trying to run down some Fiddler Crabs.


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

WAS THAT THE TEST DRIVE FROM MBW007?


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

judge not...he he he


----------



## rumdumb (Apr 17, 2008)

sorry i must correct myself before someone else does this is in redfish bay not san antonio


----------



## younggun55 (Jun 18, 2009)

He was obviously duck hunting and just trying to hide the boat a little bit:biggrin:


----------



## mshtrout (Dec 11, 2008)

Looks like there might have been a beer or two involved.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Someone out there is going to buy this boat from a classified add with no knowledge of this incident. Buyer beware.


----------



## DavidCorpusTX (Aug 11, 2005)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> prob burning the shoreline, headed back for more croaker


He must have taken the tower off because he was afraid it would get stolen.
Probably peeled off all the wraps and stickers too so his sponsor wouldn't find out! :rotfl:


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)




----------



## Porky (Nov 1, 2006)

Hope nobody got hurt!
That was definately a hard stop.
Give them a 5.5, But I saw a big Robalo(23?) hard aground in 4 inches of water down in POC Mitchell's cut area back in the early 90's that I would rank a 9.9.
It took two boats loaded with coasties to get them off and they weren't too happy about it either.


----------



## A Draper (Aug 14, 2007)

At least he was able to trim his motor up......


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

New Duck Blind?????


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> prob burning the shoreline, headed back for more croaker


....good one.....:rotfl:


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Is it not possible that it drifted up there as the tide went out? Maybe somebody on a long wade comes back and 'oops'! Tide keeps going out after he realizes that he can't get it off?


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

Must have been in a hurry.....There's no spring line.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

I doubt the tide got that high. That boat got there under power!


----------



## Cory70 (Jun 28, 2009)

Its experience if its the first time, stupidity if its the second.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Cory70 said:


> Its experience if its the first time, stupidity if its the second.


Adventures in boating, either way!


----------



## Melon (Jun 1, 2004)

Welcome to the Stuck like Chuck Club! lol


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

at least the tag is current


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

He'd better put that power pole down so the boat will stay put..!! 
Actually, that stunt is a sure fire way to keep one more idiot OFF the bay next week.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Must've been this guy. He was probably confused as to which one goes on land, and which one goes in the water


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Everybody's an expert till.......... rs


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Would it be legal for someone to claim salvage on it? Not sure how that works.


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Surprised it hasn't been stripped...


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Possibly a mystery solved?

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=227787


----------



## LovinIt (Mar 7, 2009)

Hmm, reminds me of the pics I took of a 50' cabin cruiser that came blasting across the bay doing about 60 or so,,that is until he was introduced to the high poing of the Reef off Eagle Point,,,LOL
They were so close to my boat when they wedged it I could hear them say, oh ya look at all the fishing boats through here,,,,,,DUH!!!!!
To make mattters worse (he was buried in the reef with tide moving out in ankle deep water) he gunned it back and forward several times until he froze the motor!!!
Not sure how he ended up getting off there, it was not budging. Had to move, he was messing up my fishing spot,,,


----------



## DMC (Apr 2, 2006)

He should have put the Powerpole down to make sure he doesn't drift from that spot.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

sweenyite said:


> Possibly a mystery solved?
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=227787


I don't know if that location has a lot of big ship traffic but I have seen some huge wakes thrown by fast moving crew ships coming through the jetties. I have been scared pretty bad by some of the rollers that turn into serious waves from those wakes.


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

The salesman said it would run skinny. He was not too specific how skinny


----------



## buckshot84 (Jan 17, 2008)

MAN THATS CRAZY
DUDE HOLD MY BEER WATCH THIS!!!!


----------



## sweenyite (Feb 22, 2009)

Digging in the cooler for another beer.......scrash!


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

The worst part is I bet some one still cuts off his drift and by tomorrow there will be about ten other boats stuck on the same island potlicking this new secret honey hole.


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

THAT'S WHY BJS AND BOATING DON'T GO TOGETHER.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

BALZTOWAL said:


> THAT'S WHY BJS AND BOATING DON'T GO TOGETHER.


I don't get it... he pulled up on an island to get a BJ????


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

Its rather incredible the amount of insulting comments on this thread. I bet 90% of you don't even own a boat. Not one person inquired if anyone was injured and somebody talked about trying to salvage the rig. Thats the problem with this website now. Bunch of wannabees. Get a life.


----------



## Tombo (Mar 15, 2005)

11andy11 said:


> Its rather incredible the amount of insulting comments on this thread. I bet 90% of you don't even own a boat. Not one person inquired if anyone was injured and somebody talked about trying to salvage the rig. Thats the problem with this website now. Bunch of wannabees. Get a life.


Apparently you did not read my last post, you jumped to your own conclusion. 
I don't own a boat, I own two and one is a Haynie.


----------



## TX Fishin (Jul 31, 2009)

dang that stinks


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Shoot, I've stuck a 21' Dargel Skout like that before. If you have not run one up on the bank you just ain't trying hard enough to get to the fish.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

"Tide looks a little low..." "Ah hell, I think we can make it..." Famous last words baby! 

When I did it we went up on the bank sideways though, took a hard turn in a skinny little cut heading into a back lake. The Skout started sliding and that was all she wrote. Two of us grunted and pushed and got her back in the water.

Humbert is right, in super skinny water just before a major "full stop" takes place a V hull can do some squirrly stuff. I have seen them spin out and end up in a bind. Jack it up and hammer down to try to get back to deep water and one little screw up and you are toast.


----------



## SaltWater_Warrior (Mar 7, 2008)

Reminds me of thr time.. Opps never mind ......


----------

